# need to Upgrade Firmware on Acer DVD-ROM



## gervin100 (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi,

I want to upgrade the firmware on my Acer DVD-ROM 16xDVD-ROM 48xCD-ROM.

I already went to global.acer.com and found nothing.

Please help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look here for it,you should find something amongst this lot, they most likely rebadge to their brand
liteon make the majority of the drives


----------



## gervin100 (Jun 30, 2004)

After doin research I found this http://acercm.com/index.html
it says they are now Benq, so does this mean I have to go to their website. I don't know the model number of my DVD-ROM.


----------



## gervin100 (Jun 30, 2004)

http://www.benq.com/drivers/storage_drivers.html#dvdrom

It does not say Windows XP


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the model number will be in the listing of the drive in the device manager
you are looking for firmware not drivers
firmware has nothing to do with the operating system,if you are seeing op.sys. listed then you are in the drver d/l section not the firmware section


----------



## gervin100 (Jun 30, 2004)

The device manager does not have the name, it only says "DVD-ROM". I guess the only way is to open my computer and read the label of the DVD-ROM.


----------



## gervin100 (Jun 30, 2004)

My DVD-ROM is DVP 1648A

http://www.benq.com/storage/storage_dvd1648a.html

I don't know how to upgrade my firmware, I have Win XP Pro SP1.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your firmware is on this page
http://www.benq.com/drivers/storage_drivers.html#dvdrom
d/l the windows version not the dos version
usually you just click on the file and it does itself,once you start it do not do anything with the computer until it tells you it has finished successfully
the instructions must be in the d/l as the help file is for win98 cdrom


----------



## gervin100 (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks I got it!


----------

